# Private road contract price



## Njk1991 (Jun 18, 2018)

Need help figuring out a price for a private road I’ve been ask to plow this coming winter. Customer wants a contract before August. It’s about 2.3 Miles 2 lanes. I was going for $150 a lane per mile. Not new to plowing but new to roads. Any help would be appropriate


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Njk1991 said:


> Need help figuring out a price for a private road I've been ask to plow this coming winter. Customer wants a contract before August. It's about 2.3 Miles 2 lanes. I was going for $150 a lane per mile. Not new to plowing but new to roads. Any help would be appropriate


Welcome to PS.....:waving:
How about some more info:
Location/area would be helpful as it dictates pricing.
Road paved?
Condition of the road?
Protruding manhole covers or any other hazards?
Are there curbs?
Sidewalks?
Salt of sand needed?
Any cul-de-sacs to deal with?
Trigger / snow depth?
Is the area prone to drifting?


----------



## Njk1991 (Jun 18, 2018)

Michigan down from flint. Road is paved. Good condition on the road. No manholes. Yes curbs. No sideswalks that I have to do. No salt or sand. 3 cul-de-sacs. 3 in trigger. A few areas may drift


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

150$ per lane mile at what amount of snow?


----------



## Njk1991 (Jun 18, 2018)

They want to start at 3 inches.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Njk1991 said:


> Michigan down from flint. Road is paved. Good condition on the road. No manholes. Yes curbs. No sideswalks that I have to do. No salt or sand. 3 cul-de-sacs. 3 in trigger. A few areas may drift


One thing forgot to ask is what do you have for equipment.
You're $150 a lane mile is on point for what I can get here. Cul-de-sacs can be time consuming depending on the size they are. You can spend 10min in each one cleaning things up. I was using a F-350 with a Boss 8.2 DXT with wings. 
You'll find your cutting edge will wear faster than normal due the speed and amount of time the plow is on the ground due to heat build up.
I found 15mph was aboot as fast as you want to go with a pickup. Any faster snow blowing over the moldboard is an issue even with a 12" flap and your edge wears more.
I'd also suggest having teared rates in 3" increments and bump the price by 60% per level.
When the roads haven't been driven on it's easy money, once packed or slushy its a PITA.


----------



## Njk1991 (Jun 18, 2018)

2500 Chevy with a western MVP3 8.6 Yeah I wanted to do per push but they are leaning towards a contract of cover the whole season which Im going to try and change there mind. Thanks for the information I appreciate it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Njk1991 said:


> 2500 Chevy with a western MVP3 8.6 Yeah I wanted to do per push but they are leaning towards a contract of cover the whole season which Im going to try and change there mind. Thanks for the information I appreciate it.


If you do a seasonal put a cap on the visits. After this past year you guys got decent snow into April based on the comments I read here.


----------



## Njk1991 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah it never stopped falling here this year hahaha. The per push guys where loving it


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Njk1991 said:


> Yeah it never stopped falling here this year hahaha. The per push guys where loving it


It was a good winter, I enjoy the snow, way more than mowing.

So how long have you been with Flint city fire?


----------



## Njk1991 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah I was enjoying looking at my bank account by the end of winter. Been in flint for a year and half now.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I know it happens a lot with residentials and gas stations, but I'll be damned if I ever have a contract with a 3" trigger, unless there's a very healthy profit margin. I guarantee you, you'll be dealing with a mess.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it Granite curb or concrete curb, granite will do some damage, meet a piece with a tire you will be flat most of the time. Maybe put a picture up you will get better response. Jeff is right on the 3'' trigger, hard pack is no joke. Is this a HOA job and where you are located why no salt. 

I'm thinking it should be pretreated and salted when needed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If it is getting driven on and packed down, you will want to pre salt it or your going to bust your but getting it scraped off.


----------

